# Woods lamp



## suzannereed (Aug 14, 2009)

When a physician uses a Woods lamp is there a CPT code to use for billing?


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2009)

suzannereed said:


> When a physician uses a Woods lamp is there a CPT code to use for billing?



This might shed some light on the subject (pun intended):

http://www.practicevelocity.com/urgent_care/questions/q44.php


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree with Lonewolf.  The wood lamp is included in the E/M service.


----------



## julshaw (Jul 11, 2013)

*woods lamp*

what is the proper documentation needed when a woods lamp procedure is performed?


----------

